# blood angels



## rajabersiong (Jan 26, 2009)

View attachment 2318


View attachment 2319


View attachment 2320


View attachment 2321


Blood Angels sketch I did. More cropped and detailed images at my blog
http://rajabersiong.blogspot.com/
Comments are welcomed.
Cheers,
Rajabersiong


----------



## Mr.Hill (Nov 12, 2008)

they look great! Good job!
how long did they take you?


I wish i could draw...


----------



## StudioColrouphobia (Apr 5, 2009)

Really nice and gritty, refreshing really


----------



## rajabersiong (Jan 26, 2009)

Thank You friends. It took me 4 to 5 hours for the pencil work and another 3 for inking.
Regards,
Rajabersiong


----------



## juddski (Nov 3, 2008)

nice pen and ink +rep,keep 'em coming Rajabersiong:victory:


----------

